# Coding for Closed Treatment distal radius



## klobo (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi,
Doctor dictates the following:
The distal radius was reduced by closed manipulation under c-arm fluoroscopy control.  The fracture was stabilized with 2 percutaneous 2.0 mm K-wires, 1 through the radial styloid and 1 through listers tubercle.  K-wires were cut off outside the skin.  Pin balls were attached.  Sterile dressings were applied...

Would the coding be:
25606
25605
76000 -26

Pls advise,
thx
ken


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jul 8, 2010)

I recommend 25606.  Fluoro is bundled.


----------



## debwoods65 (Jul 8, 2010)

CPT 25605 is mutually exclusive to 25606, you would only bill 25606.  76000 is also included in 25606 but a modifier could be appended to differentiate between seperate procedures, I am not certain what would distinguish that as a distinct procedure though.  I think I would simply go with the 25606.


----------

